
Understanding SARS-CoV-2 and the drugs that might lessen its power - pseudolus
https://www.economist.com/briefing/2020/03/12/understanding-sars-cov-2-and-the-drugs-that-might-lessen-its-power
======
8bitsrule
Animal food markets in China (and nearby in SE Asia) are unlikely to be shut
down. They are regional phenomena. I guess they accept that risk. What will
keep them from fathering pandemics?

The ships plying global sea trade started spreading plague epidemics no later
than the 1500s. (Not to mention colonization, or Columbus.) War made the so-
called Spanish flu widespread. We're not sure yet whether that one started in
Kansas.

Both moved a lot slower than today's airplanes. They've become the disease's
vector of choice ... and hugely bear the responsibility for accelerating
regional epidemics into global ones.

How long did it take to shut down air travel once Wuhan happened? Why is that?
Taiwan was expected to be badly hit. Take a close look at Taiwan's route to
success.
[https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jama/fullarticle/2762689](https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jama/fullarticle/2762689)

~~~
Leary
How much did China lose due to this outbreak?

$1 trillion at least.

You think they can't do something to reduce the risk of this calamity from
happening again?

Cultures can change. Ancient practices that had limited risks when everybody
lived in remote villages must change to adopt to the modern society. There is
a lot of people in China that want to ban these markets. I'm not sure about
Southeast Asia.

~~~
Bombthecat
Only 1 trillions? That's what usa pumped into the market in one day...

~~~
Infinitesimus
And it promptly disappeared as markets kept plunging

------
dharma1
If you are interested in the details of how SARS-CoV-2 works, the history of
discovery of the ACE2 receptor it binds to, and a potential treatment based on
human recombinant ACE2 that has been through phase I and II human trials
previously and is now starting trials in China for covid19 - I highly
recommend this video lecture from Dr Josef Penninger from earlier this week.

You might need to register (it's free) to watch but it's worth it.

[https://connect.myesr.org/course/novel-coronavirus-
outbreak-...](https://connect.myesr.org/course/novel-coronavirus-outbreak-
experience-and-challenges-in-imaging-and-beyond/)

The idea is that by adding soluble rhACE2 to the serum, the virus will bind to
that rather than real ACE2 in the cells, reducing viral load.

This is not the flu - it can attack multiple organs where ACE2 is expressed -
deep in the lungs, heart, stomach lining, kidneys. I've seen other studies
which indicated it can affect the central nervous system too. It's not as
deadly as SARS but much more contagious. And we still don't have a clear
picture what permanent lung/organ damage is inflicted to some recovered
patients.

~~~
dharma1
Now on YouTube:

[https://youtu.be/jAW6VBWTiAA](https://youtu.be/jAW6VBWTiAA)

------
forkexec
No mention of Camostat plus E-64d that is already known to blockade TMPRSS2
and ACE2. E-64d needs full clinical trials while Camostat needs enhanced Phase
IV trials since it's already Rx in Japan.

[https://www.cell.com/cell/fulltext/S0092-8674(20)30229-4](https://www.cell.com/cell/fulltext/S0092-8674\(20\)30229-4)

~~~
robertpelloni
Camostat is mentioned.

------
baryphonic
Is there a non-paywall version?

~~~
sp332
[https://outline.com/Ma9nV7](https://outline.com/Ma9nV7)

Or just stop the page loading when it shows the full text, before it gets
hidden by the JS popup.

~~~
jessaustin
Or you can just turn off JS for economist.com

~~~
baryphonic
Herp derp on my part. Thanks!

